# Ski Japan from Hong Kong



## neederleader (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to help market a hotel I part own in Japan into the Hong Kong Market?


Looking for associations, clubs, businesses or travel agents interested in ski/snowboarding. The hotel, caters mainly for English speaking holiday makers, wanting to come to Japan for great skiing, but don't want to travel to the lenghts of the earth (Europe/ N. America) to get it

Any advise would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Needer

:clap2:


----------



## neederleader (Mar 4, 2010)

neederleader said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to help market a hotel I part own in Japan into the Hong Kong Market?
> 
> 
> Looking for associations, clubs, businesses or travel agents interested in ski/snowboarding. The hotel, caters mainly for English speaking holiday makers, wanting to come to Japan for great skiing, but don't want to travel to the lenghts of the earth (Europe/ N. America) to get it
> ...


Anyone? Can you help. 

Any help would be appreciated. I'll through in discount rates for anyone giving me something I can meaningfully use, as a thank you.

Cheers
Needer


----------

